# A New AFC!



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Terrific news!

This has been a good couple of weekends for the rugs in FTs! We had a new *** golden last weekend at the Colonial FT, when Trowsnest Second Wind II won the first qual he ever ran!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love hearing this! Thank you so much for posting this or I probably wouldn't have known. I have just gotten involved with my local HRC and my pup is a minority for sure. This is great inspiration!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, what a huge achievement. Biggest congratulations to Wayne and Bailey!


----------

